# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  الأقصى على وشك الإنهيار

## هدوء عاصف

شاهدوا وضع الحفريات تحت الاقصى والى أى مدى وصلت ؟؟ 

لعلّ الصور التي أمامكم توضّح مدى الكارثة ..! علماً أنَّ هذه الصور قديمة .. فلا نعلم إلى أي مدى وصلت تلك الحفريات الآن , 
فالأقصى مسرى نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم على وشك الإنهيار فماذا نحن فاعلون ؟؟؟ 




صور الحفريات تحت الاقصى ... 


 


 


 


 


 


 






صور للهيكل المزعوم الذي يستعد الصهاينة لإقامته 





 

 



صور للتشققات التي حدثت في أعمدة المسجد نتيجة الحفريات الصهيونية تحت المسجد 




 


 


 


 



صور للتشققات داخل باحات المسجد 





 


 





صور للتشققات في البيوت المجاورة 




 





*احتمال انهيار الأقصى بفعل الحفريات الإسرائيلية*  


*مقدم الحلقة: جمانة نمور**ضيوف الحلقة:* *- رائد صلاح/ رئيس الحركة الإسلامية داخل الخط الاخضر* 
*- رائف نجم/ رئيس اللجنة الملكية الأردنية لإعمار الأقصى*
*- محمد أكرم العدلوني/ الأمين العام لمؤسسة القدس الدولية* *تاريخ الحلقة: 21/8/2007* 
*- حجم المخاطر التي تحيط الأقصى* 
*- تداعيات تهديد الأقصى على المسلمين والعرب* 

******** 



*جمانة نمور**: أهلا بكم نتوقف في هذه الحلقة عند التحذير الذي أطلقه في الذكرى الثامنة والثلاثين لحريق المسجد الأقصى قاضي قضاة فلسطين من احتمال انهيار الأقصى بفعل الحفريات الإسرائيلية المتواصلة أسفله نطرح في الحلقة تساؤلين رئيسين: ما حجم المخاطر التي تحيط بالمسجد الأقصى بعد 38 عاما من حريقه على أيدي متطرفين يهود؟ وهل يسهم التهديد الذي يواجهه الأقصى في حفز الفلسطينيين والعرب والمسلمين للتوحد من أجل نجدته؟*


 
*حجم المخاطر التي تحيط الأقصى* 
*جمانة نمور: الحفريات قوضت أساسات المسجد الأقصى أو تكاد صرخة رددها الكثيرون قبل عدة أشهر وتردد صداها في أرجاء العالم الإسلامي والآن وبعد مرور كل هذا الوقت لا تزال إسرائيل مستمرة في تنفيذ حفرياتها التي يعتبرها الكثيرون جزء من مسلسل استهدافات الأقصى لا يمكن فصله عن ما حدث منذ 38 عاما حين أشعل متطرف يهودي من أصل استرالي النار في جنبات المسجد المبارك.* 
*[تقرير مسجل]*
*جيفارا البديري: الحاج صدقي لا يجد إلا رحاب المسجد الأقصى ملجأ وملاذا له الخوف يعتصر قلبه على أولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين الشرفين مع غياب أي تحرك عربي ودولي فلا يملك اليوم إلا الدعاء لربه لحمايته..*
*صدقي السلايمة - مؤذن في المسجد الأقصى: وللبيت رب يحميه أين المسلمين وحصرتاه ورباه أغثنا يا الله بمدد من عندك أنت القوي.*
*جيفارا البديري: صرخة تصم الأذان وتقتطع الأنفاس صرخة أطلقت قبل ثمانين عاما عندما أشتعلت ألسنة اللهب في محراب صلاح الدين وأتت على الأساسات والأسقف التي تدل على عظمة العمارة الإسلامية مايكل روهان اليهودي من أصل أسترالي والذي أضرم النار في المسجد اعتبر معتوها حسب مفاهيم الاحتلال..*
*هداية الكاظمي - رئيسة الاتحاد النسائي العربي: الناس بيت اليوم الحشر للرايح وللجاي اللي حامل تنطجرة اللي حامل سطل كان يوم عاصف ما عمروش شهدة القدس مثله ولا العالم شاهد مثل هذا اليوم فكان الحرم بالنسبة لكل إنسان من القدس بيته اللي يحرق..*
*جيفارا البديري: وعلى الرغم من إعادة نصب منبر صلاح الدين في نفس الموقع بمبادرة أردنية وهندسة عربية وإسلامية إلا أن التهديدات لم تتوقف بل تزداد فتهدد وجوده عشرات الشهداء سقطوا في ساحات الحرم القدسي الشريف للدفاع عنه أمام الاعتداءات اللامنتهية بدء من بمحاولات اقتحامه من قبل جماعة أمناء جبل الهيكل المتطرفة والتي تسعى لإقامة حجر الأساس للهيكل المزعوم مرورا بعملية الحفر في أسفل وعند أسوار المسجد فتهدد أساساته أم الهبات الشعبية فلا تحصر وتواريخها قد تذكر من نسي الدماء التي سالت في عام 1990 افتتح نفق طويل أمام السياح وعرف بنفق البراق لتندلع انتفاضة النفق في عام 1996 أما الزروة فكانت في أيلول من عام 2000 والتي شكلت الشرارة لانطلاق انتفاضة الأقصى عقب الزيارة الاستفزازية لرئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الأسبق آريل شارون ويبدو أن الحفريات المتواصلة حتى الساعة عند باب المغاربة لإقامة جسر جديد محلس الجسر الخشبي القديم بحجة تهديده لسلامة الزوار لن تكون أخر التهديدات.*
*مهدي عبد الهادي - رئيس الأكاديمية الدولية الفلسطينية: تغيير الأمر الواقع باب المغاربة اثنين خلق أمر واقع جديد حفر أنفاق تحت هذا المكان والمشاركة فيه فعليا على أرض الواقع ثلاثة تعويد الناس وفرض الأمر هذا على الناس أن يتعايشوا معه ثم ربطه في معاملته السياسية إذا قبلت إسرائيل عضو مشارك في الشرق الأوسط كدولة مساوية تطالب الآن أن تكون أيضا مشاركة في المقدسات وبالتحديد في بيت المقدس..*
*جيفارا البديري: أما الحصار الذي يطوق الحرم القدسي الشريف فهو أصعب التهديدات حواجز عسكرية وجدار اسمنتي عزل المدينة عن محيطها فحرم الفلسطينيون باختلاف أطيافهم من حماية المدينة بمقدساتها ذروة الاعتداءات على الحرم القدسي الشريف والمدينة المقدسة هو بحرمان الفلسطينيين من الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة على الأقل من الوصول للصلاة هناك فرمان أصدره الاحتلال رغم أن القرار هو من رب العالمين جيفارا البديري الجزيرة رم الله المحتلة.*
*جمانة نمور: ومعنا في هذه الحلقة من عمان الدكتور رائف نجم وزير الأوقاف الأردني الأسبق ورئيس لجنة الملكية الأردنية لإعمار الأقصى وقبة الصخرة ومعنا من الناصرة الشيخ رائد صلاح رئيس الحركة الإسلامية في إسرائيل والناشط البارز في حماية الأقصى ومعنا من بيروت محمد أكرم العدنوني الأمين العام لمؤسسة القدس الدولية نرحب بضيوفنا الكرام ونبدأ معك شيخ رائد اطلعنا مع جيفارا في التقرير قبل قليل على بعض المخاطر التي تعرض إليها المسجد الأقصى على مدى الأعوام الماضية لكن أنت ذكرت قبل أيام بأنه يتعرض الآن إلى أخطر ما يمكن أن يتعرض إليه هل لك أن تضعنا في أجواء هذه المخاطر.*
*"*
*ما يقع الآن على المسجد الأقصى هو سعي المؤسسة الاحتلالية الإسرائيلية لفرض تقسيم المسجد الأقصى المبارك بين المسلمين واليهود كأمر واقع وبقوة احتلال*
*"*
*رائد صلاح* 
*رائد صلاح - رئيس الحركة الإسلامية في إسرائيل: نعم أنا ذكرت أن المسجد الأقصى المبارك في هذه الأيام يتعرض إلى أخطر اعتداء احتلالي إسرائيلي عليه وإن كان كل ما مر عليه منذ عام 1967 ميلادي حتى الآن كان خطيرا أخطر ما يقع الآن هو سعي المؤسسة الاحتلالية الإسرائيلية لفرض تقسيم المسجد الأقصى المبارك بين المسلمين واليهود كأمر واقع بقوة احتلالها وثم بدأت تتصرف على هذا الاعتبار على اعتبار أنه قد تم من طرفها تقسيم المسجد الأقصى المبارك طبعا دون أن تعلن عن ذلك كل القرائن التي نتألم منها ونعاني منها في المسجد الأقصى المبارك خاصة تشير إلى ذلك أي إنسان منا يدخل إلى المسجد الأقصى المبارك في هذه الأيام يجد أن المؤسسة الاحتلالية الإسرائيلية تحرص كل يوم على إدخال مئات من اليهود المتدنيين يمارسون طقوسهم الدينية كل يوم في داخل المسجد الأقصى المبارك بحماية قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي أي واحد فينا يدخل هذه الأيام يلاحظ أن المؤسسة الاحتلالية الإسرائيلية تحرص على ادخال الآلاف من السائحين والسائحات بلباس فاضح بتصرفات فاضحة والله إنها قد وقعت أعمال أخجل أن أتحدث عنها كل ألم أن أقول إنها وقعت في داخل المسجد الأقصى المبارك الآن كل هذا الذي يجري هو ليس من فراغ كما قلت هو سعي من قبل المؤسسة الإحتلالية الإسرائيلية لفرض هذا الاعتبار الذي بدأت تتحدث عنه وسائل الإعلام العبري علنية وبدأت تقول جهارا إن أحد أصول الحل النهائي للصراع العربي الإسرائيلي هو تقسيم المسجد الأقصى المبارك بين المسلمين واليهود.*
*جمانة نمور: إذا دكتور رائف نجم على ضوء هذه التطورات هل فعلا يمر المسجد الأقصى الآن بأخطر مراحل المخاطر التي مرت عليه؟*
*رائف نجم - رئيس اللجنة الملكية الأردنية لإعمار الأقصى: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نحن بوجودنا في لجنة إعمار المسجد الأقصى المبارك وقبة الصخرة المشرفة ودائرة الأوقاف بالقدس بصورة متواصلة لاحظنا الفرق الشاسع في معاملة الإسرائيليين لنا فقد كنا نستطيع أن نرمم ونعمر جميع معالم المسجد الأقصى بسهولة ويسر فالمسجد الأقصى عندما أحرق أعمرناه بسهولة دون تدخل إسرائيلي وكذلك قبة الصخرة المشرفة جرى تذهيبها وإعمارها بدون تدخل إسرائيلي ولكن من بداية القرن الواحد والعشرين لاحظنا تغير كبير في التعامل وهذا دليل على أن السلطات الإسرائيلية بدأت تحاول التدخل الإداري والفني في إعمار المسجد الأقصى وهذا طبعا بداية للتدخل الأكثر وللتقسيم فأثاروا مشكلة.*
*جمانة نمور: هل أعطتكم مبررات؟*
*رائف نجم: لا يوجد لأي مبررات لديهم.*
*جمانة نمور: بالنسبة إليهم لم يشرحوا شيء؟*
*رائف نجم: هم مبرراتهم كانت ضعيفة جدا فأثاروا مشكلة الجدار الجنوبي بأنه في خطر والجدار الشرقي والمسجد المرواني وكلها رممناها جرى ترميمها عن طريق لجنة الإعمار ودائرة الأوقاف بالقدس بسهولة وشهد العالم أجمع حتى السلطات الإسرائيلية شهدت بأن هذا الإعمار ممتاز جدا وتم بأحدث النظم الفنية العالمية فإذا هم لم يجدوا اي مبرر للتدخل الفني ولا الإداري فلماذا يتدخلون كما أن الحفريات التي أشار إليها الشيخ رائد صلاح هي تؤثر على جميع معالم المسجد الأقصى عندما نقول المسجد الأقصى لمن لا يعرف ذلك نعني جميع المساحة في داخل الأسوار التاريخية بطول 500 متر وعرض تقريبا 288 متر أي أن المساحة 144 ألف متر مربع كل ما في داخل هذه المساحة هو المسجد الأقصى لا يجوز تقسيمها بيننا وبينهم هذه كلها أثار إسلامية ومعالم إسلامية ومقدسات فالحفريات التي تجري خلفها وتحتها تخلخل هذه الأساسات فإذا تخلخلت الأساسات تصبح في حالة خطرة في أي هزة تحصل مستقبلا ممكن أن ينهار أي جدار وهذا الجدار يسحب معه مبنى المسجد الأقصى أو مبنى القبة الصفراء أو القباب الصغيرة الأخرى أو أي معالم بالداخل فإذا من الناحية الفنية المسجد الأقصى بمعالمه في خطر شديد بسبب هذه الحفريات التي طالبنا وطالب اليونسكو وكل العالم بإيقافها ولكن السلطات الإسرائيلية لم تنصاع إلى هذا الطلب وفي الاجتماع الأخير الذي تم في النيوزلن وحضره جميع العالم الأعضاء في لجنة التراث العالمي وطالبوا من السلطات الإسرائيلية إيقاف الحفريات وخصوصا باب المغاربة الحفريات الأخيرة ولم يتوقفوا.*
*جمانة نمور: إذا دكتور عندوني موضوع التقسيم الذي طرحه الشيخ رائد صلاح موضوع الحفريات التي أيضا أعاد وأكد عليها السيد رائف بالإضافة إلى موضوع المشاركة في إدارة المسجد الأقصى هناك أيضا كان تخوف من قبلكم وهي المشاريع التي يقوم بها الإسرائيليون ذكرت تحديدا في إحدى الندوات موضوع دراسات القدس هل لك أن تضعنا في صورة ذلك؟*
*"*
*نظرية التقسيم هي النظرية الراجحة اليوم ولكن العقلية الصهيونية انتقلت الآن إلى البحث عن الممكن فعله وهذا يدق ناقوس الخطر حول الأقصى*
*"*
*محمد أكرم العدلوني*  
*محمد أكرم العدلوني - الأمين العام لمؤسسة القدس الدولية: نعم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بادئ ذي بدء لابد من توجيه التحية تحية الإكبار والإجلال لفضيلة الشيخ رائد صلاح المدافع الكبير عن المسجد الأقصى ولمعالي الوزير رائف نجم لمواقفهما الكبيرة في خدمة هذا المقدس الكبير وتحية لقناة الجزيرة التي تصاحبنا باستمرار للدفاع عن هذه القضايا وخاصة قضية المسجد الأقصى وخصوصا أننا نمر في هذه الأيام بهذه الذكرى الأليمة وللأسف أننا نلتقي بمناسبات الذكريات الأليمة موضوع التقسيم أصبح مشروعا حقيقيا واقعا اليوم بعد أن انتقل المخطط الصهيوني الذي كان يمارس باتجاه هدم وإزالة المسجد الأقصى ولكن هذا من خلال التجربة ومن خلال صمود أهلنا ومن خلال وعي أمتنا ومن خلال المساعي الكبيرة في الكشف عن الانتهاكات والاعتداءات وما إلى ذلك تحولت هذه النظرية من نظرية الإزالة والهدم وإن كان لا زال في العقلية الصهيونية هذا الأمر وهو موجودا ولكن تحول اليوم لنظرية التقسيم ولعل كل الخطوات والمشاريع وأخرها هذا المشروع الذي تحدث عن ربط الأنفاق بالفضاء التحتي ثم المشروع الذي نفذ في عام 2005 في الشهر التاسع وهو موقع سلسلة الأجيال الذي أفتتح وللأسف الشديد افتتح بشكل مباشر برعاية وزير السياحة وهذا يؤكد على أن هذا المخطط يجري برعاية الإدارة الصهيونية والمؤسسة الصهيونية هذا طبعا الموقع يحكي قصة الشعب اليهودي مما يؤكد وخاصة من الممارسات التي أيضا مورست أيضا في ذات العام هو تأسيس مجال أمني متكامل يسمح بمراقبة الداخلين والخارجين إلى المسجد الأقصى ثم المحاولة الأخيرة التي جرت قبل أشهر بسيطة من ربط بعد أن استكمل هدم تلة المغاربة ولاستبدالها طبعا بجسر معلق يصل هذه التلة لساحة البراق كل ذلك يؤكد الحقيقة على أن نظرية التقسيم هي النظرية الراجحة اليوم ويمكن ألا نستبعد النظرية السابقة ولكن يبدو أن العقلية الصهيونية انتقلت الآن إلى البحث عن الممكن فعله وهذا طبعا يدق ناقوس الخطر كما أشرنا إلى ذلك في دراسات في مؤسسة القدس.*
*جمانة نمور: نعم قاضي القضاة دق أيضا هذا الناقوس ويعني أنتم ضيوفنا الكرام أيضا تقولون إنها ربما المرحلة الأخطر ولكن هل من يسمع يبقى هذا السؤال هل تنجح التهديدات التي يواجهها الأقصى في رأب الخلافات التي تمزق المعنيين بحمايته نتابع المسألة بعد وقفة قصيرة.* ** 
*[فاصل إعلاني]* 
*تداعيات تهديد الأقصى على المسلمين والعرب* 

*جمانة نمور: أهلا بكم من جديد الكثير من الدعوات تصاعدت من داخل الأراضي الفلسطينية ومن خارجها تحذر من المخاطر التي يتعرض لها المسجد الأقصى لكن العالم الإسلامي ودونه العالم العربي بل ودونهما الفلسطينيون أنفسهم يعانون في هذا الوقت واقع من الخلاف شغلهم عن قضية الأقصى ومثيلتها من قضايا الأمة.* 
*[تقرير مسجل]*
*الزبير نايل: أخطار هائلة تتهدد الأقصى المبارك حفريا أعمق مما يتصور الكثيرون جرت وتجري تحت أساساته يوشك أن يتداعى لها جاثما على ركب من أوجاع والآم في ظل غفلة وحشية تكبر وتتنامى حتى تكاد تجحب الآفاق في البدء كان الاحتلال القاسي عام 1967 حين أسلم ألأقصى للأغلال تقبل اليدين تلاه بعد عامين حريق أتلف أثارا تاريخية ورمزية لا تقدر بثمن منها منبر صلاح الدين محرر القدس من الغزو الصليبي ثم يستمر مسلسل الحصار حلقات تتلوها حلقات تغيير في خارطة المكان سيطرة يهودية على كثير من المباني المحيطة بالمسجد ثم حفريات عميقة تتهدد الأقصى من أساساته ما تطلقه جنازير هذه الحفارات الضخمة ومعاويلها المخيفة من أصوات مفزعة لا يكاد يسمع خارج أسوار الأقصى هنا في غزة يخيم الظلام الحسي والنفسي وتكاد تحتجب عن السياسيين رؤية الأخطار التي يذبح في بحارها الأقصى الشريف وهناك في رام الله لا يكاد يسمع صوت غير صوت المعركة المقدسة معركة البحث عن أقصر الطرق للتخلص من سيطرة حماس على غزة واستعادة التربع على عرش أقيم من أوهام عربي وإسلامي ترزح عدد من دول المنطقة تحت نير حروب تحصد الالآف في العراق والسودان والصومال ولبنان وأفغانستان أما في البلاد التي أفلتت من نار الحروب حتى الآن على الأقل فأن الشعوب تختنق بفقرها وفاقتها وتكاد تشغلها ملاحقة هموم العيش عن الكثير من قضاياها الكبرى ومنها ما يعانيه الأقصى الشريف تحت نير الاحتلال أما رسيما حيث لا يعاني الحكامفإن النظام العربي الرسمي قد اتخذ السلام مع إسرائيل خيارا استراتيجيا لا محيد عنه مهما فعلت جنازير الحفارات ووقعت على أساسات الأقصى معاول هدم إنه سلام كسيح لا يقوى على أن يرد المعاول وجنازير الجرافات من أن تقع يوما على رأس الأقصى فتدميه وعلى عظامه فتهشمها عظما بعد عظم.*
*جمانة نمور: شيخ رائد إذا الكل مشغول بما فيه يعني حتى الفلسطينيون أنفسهم مع أننا سمعنا دعوات زحف نحو القدس وبأن المسارات الجانبية والخلافات لن تحرف الاهتمام بالقدس ولكن عمليا فعلا هذا الوضع الداخلي الذي يعيشه الفلسطينيون كيف يمكنهم من خلاله تخطيه للدفاع عن المسجد الأقصى؟*
*رائد صلاح: بداية أؤكد أنه مع مرارة التقرير الذي سمعناه قبل ثوان معدودات إلا أننا ننظر إلى مستقبل المسجد الأقصى بتفاؤل مقنين من خلال تفاؤلنا أن الاحتلال الإسرائيلي سيحكم بسنة المسجد الأقصى التاريخية التي تقول إن كل احتلال تطاول على المسجد الأقصى المبارك في الماضي قد زال وبقي المسجد الأقصى المبارك وكذلك نحن متفائلون نحن على يقين أن المسجد الأقصى سيبقى وسيزول الاحتلال الإسرائيلي.*
*جمانة نمور: ولكن يعني دكتور رائف عدا عن الوضع الفلسطيني الداخلي الذي ربما الوقت لا يسعفنا للدخول في تفاصيله الشيخ رائد يبقى مفتائلا رغم ما يجري أيضا العرب والمسلمين بشكل عام معنين في هذا المسجد الأقصى ودائما نسمع في الشعارات يجب أن نكون مع المسجد ولكن عمليا على الأرض ما الذي تقوم به هذه الأمة؟*
*"*
*إذا حل السلام في القدس حل السلام في العالم وإذا فقد في القدس فقد في العالم ولذلك على الأنظمة العربية والشعوب العربية أن تعي هذا الوضع*
*"*
*رائف نجم* 
*رائف نجم: عمليا أنا أقول قاعدة أنه إذا حل السلام في القدس حل السلام في العالم وإذا فقد السلام في القدس فقد السلام في العالم ولذلك على الأنظمة العربية والشعوب العربية أن تعي هذا الوضع وتتأكد بأن عليها واجب وطني وديني وقومي بأن تسعى إلى إحلال السلام في القدس كيف يكون ذلك يكون بالتضامن والتألف ونبذ الخلافات ووضع إستراتيجية لهذا العمل دعونا نتعلم ممن سبقنا من المسلمين في زمن حروب الإفرنجة كان الوضع سيئا في القدس ولكن استطاعوا أن يضعوا استراتيجية من ثلاث نقاط ونجحت هذه الاستراتيجية وحرروا القدس الأولى كانت للتوعية والتثقيف وطبقت في زمن عماد الدين زنكي والثانية كانت للإعداد وطبقت في زمن نور الدين زنكي والثالثة كانت للتحرير وطبقت في زمن صلاح الدين الأيوبي دعونا نضع استراتيجية.*
*جمانة نمور: يعني هذه الاستراتيجيات هذه النقاط هل يمكن إسقاطها على واقعنا الحالي وهل يمكننا وضع إستراتيجية تناسب الحال دكتور عدلوني؟*
*محمد أكرم العدلوني: أنا أعتقد أنه نعم بالإمكان وضع هذه الإستراتيجية ولابد أن يكون هذا هو الحل وهذه الإجابة العملية لا حل للفلسطينيين إلا بالحوار ولابد أن يعودوا إلى طاولة الحوار من جديد الإجابة على السؤال الأول أما موضوع القدس فإذا كانت السياسة قد فرقت وإذا كانت البرامج السياسية قد فرقت لكن لابد للقدس والأقصى أن يجمعنا من جديد فلسطينيين وعرب ومسلمين ومسيحيين وكل من هو يهتم بهذه القضية أنا أدعو من خلال هذه البرنامج الكريم لكي تترجم هذه الاستراتيجية الذي نادى بها معالي الوزير المهندس رائف نجم أقول أنا أناشد من هنا منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي بالدعوة إلى مؤتمر عاجل هذا المؤتمر العاجل يجتمع له ليس فقط الحكومات الرسمية وإنما أيضا المنظمات الأهلية والشعبية والمنظمات غير الحكومية التي تدافع عن القدس وعن الأقصى لكي يجلسوا مع بعضهم ويتحاوروا وأتمنى أن ينعقد هذا المؤتمر في مكة المكرمة لأن للمكان دلالته حتى يؤكد على هذا الربط التاريخي وهذا الربط الإلهي بين بيت الله الحرام والمسجد الأقصى ويخرجوا من هذا المؤتمر ومن هذا اللقاء الذي يجمع الرسميين مع المنظمات الأهلية والشعبية التي تدافع عن القدس وعن الأقصى باستراتيجية واضحة معالمها واضحة رؤيتها واضحة رسالتها واضحة يخرج بمشاريع وبرامج وخطط عمل وإلا إن لم نفعل ذلك فأعتقد أن القادم بالرغم من التفاؤل لأننا نحن كمؤمنين بطبيعتنا متفائلون بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى سيدافع عن هذا المكان فأن للبيت رب يحميه هذا أكيد ولكن هنا أتكلم عن جهد البشر وعن جهد المنظمات وعن جهد المؤسسات وعن جهد الشعوب وكذلك عن جهد الحكومات أنا أتمنى لمن يسمع هذا النداء أن يلتقطه وأوجه النداء بشكل مباشر للأمين العام الدكتور أغلو لكي يلتقط هذه الفرصة ويدعو إلى ذلك وإلا ستفوت الفرصة.*
*جمانة نمور: نتمنى أن يكون وصل النداء إلى كل المعنين بدء من فلسطين إلى العالم الإسلامي كله شكرا لضيوفنا الكرام وشكرا لك دكتور محمد أكرم العدلوني شكرا للشيخ رائد صلاح وشكرا للدكتور رائف نجم وشكرا لكم مشاهدينا على متابعة حلقة اليوم من ما وراء الخبر بإمكانكم إرسال مقترحاتكم على موقعنا الإليكتروني* *indepth@aljazeera.net** غدا إن شاء الله قراءة جديدة فيما وراء خبر جديد.***

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يكون بالعون  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

والله اشي ببكي ..
مش عارفه شو احكي ..
اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين ودمر اعداء الدين ..

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
[align=center] 
شو بدنا نحكي ...
وشو ضل بإيد رائد صلاح والحرك الاسلامية كلها !! الله يكون بعونهم 

والله أكبر عليهم 

الجمعة هاي عملو جس نبض وحاصروا المصلين ورموهم بالقنابل والرصاص
والله يستر من الجمعة الجاي لانو موعد بناء كنيستهم
واحنااا خلينا نتفرج ...
[/align]
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الله يكون بالعون





> والله اشي ببكي ..
> مش عارفه شو احكي ..
> اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين ودمر اعداء الدين ..


 
 

آمين يا رب..

ربما نملك اضعف الإيمان وهو الدعــــــــــــاء ..


اللهم دمر اعدائك اعداء الدين ولا ترفع لهم راية انك انت السميع العليم..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center]
> [align=center]
> شو بدنا نحكي ...
> وشو ضل بإيد رائد صلاح والحرك الاسلامية كلها !! الله يكون بعونهم 
> 
> والله أكبر عليهم 
> 
> الجمعة هاي عملو جس نبض وحاصروا المصلين ورموهم بالقنابل والرصاص
> والله يستر من الجمعة الجاي لانو موعد بناء كنيستهم
> ...


 


 
والله عيب على الأمة .. والله عيب على الحكومات

الأمر اصبح لا يطاق والشعوب تود ان تنفجر ..


لكن لا يزال عندي شيء من الامل ان الشعب الفلسطيني على الاقل

صاحب القضية والحسم ، سينتفض ان تطاولوا على المسجد الاقصى..

فلسطين لديها من الرجال ما يكفي لسد مق الأمة ..

لكن اكفوهم شركم ايها الصامتون  :Eh S(14): 



شكرا على مرورك آلجوري ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(14):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 


أخي اخبرني لمن تغضب...

إذا انتهكت محارمنا...

إذا نسفت معالمنا...

ولم تغضب!!!!

إذا افترست شهامتنا...

إذا ديست كرامتنا...

إذا قامت قيامتنا...

ولم تغضب!!!!

فأخبرني متى تغضب؟؟؟؟!!!!

إذا نهبت مواردنا...

إذا هدمت مساجدنا... 

وظل المسجد الأقصى...

وظلت قدسنا تغصب...

ولم تغضب!!!!

فاخبرني متى تغضب؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

رأيت الأرض مذبحة... 

ونائمة على ثكلى وصائحةً... وما حركت للمنظر!!!!

فصارحني بلا خجل لأي أمة تنسب؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

الله بعين وبينصر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الله بعين وبينصر


 

حيـــــــــــــــاك الله (أنوس) ..

----------


## anoucha

والله الاقصى ضاع من زمان كتير وكلنا مسؤولين

----------


## شمعة امل

اللهم انصر المسلمين و  احميهم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> والله الاقصى ضاع من زمان كتير وكلنا مسؤولين





> اللهم انصر المسلمين و احميهم


 
شكرا على مروركم العطِر ..

بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> أخي اخبرني لمن تغضب... 
> إذا انتهكت محارمنا... 
> إذا نسفت معالمنا... 
> ولم تغضب!!!! 
> إذا افترست شهامتنا... 
> إذا ديست كرامتنا... 
> ...


 

 :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): 

لآسف

----------

